# non utf locale in filenames  = GLib-CRITICAL **: g_convert: assertion `str != NULL'



## janmarek (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
have problem with geeqie / xfburn, when entering a directory containing iso-8859-2 (non utf) characters in filename the program seg-faults with following error


```
GLib-CRITICAL **: g_convert: assertion `str != NULL'
```

Anyone experiencing the same bug, any fix to this ?

glib20 version glib-2.24.2

Thx for answer

Jan Marek


----------

